# TTRS Brake Pads - Track Use



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

I need to pick up some brake pads for track use. From searching it seems Carbotech is a popular choice. My only real issue with their use is the requirement that their pads should not be swapped with other brands. So I would need a set of Carbotech street pads and a set of track pads. 

Another option I'm considering is Pagid. More expensive but could continue to use OEM for street use and have found that the Yellows last a very long time, longer than Carbotech. 

Plenty of people using Carbotech, but am looking for any feedback on Pagid with the TTRS. I've used both, but neither on this car. Anyone? 

Thanks.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

TraderGuy said:


> I need to pick up some brake pads for track use. From searching it seems Carbotech is a popular choice. My only real issue with their use is the requirement that their pads should not be swapped with other brands. So I would need a set of Carbotech street pads and a set of track pads.
> 
> Another option I'm considering is Pagid. More expensive but could continue to use OEM for street use and have found that the Yellows last a very long time, longer than Carbotech.
> 
> ...


 raybestos ST43 just tested a set on my RS @ WS big bite no fade.Pagid too much drama with bedding. carl


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

carl44 said:


> raybestos ST43 just tested a set on my RS @ WS big bite no fade.Pagid too much drama with bedding. carl


 Went back and looked into the Pagid bedding procedure, you have a point. They also have the requirement that their pads should not be swapped with other brands. News to me. 

PFC and Raybestos do not. I'll do some additional digging there.


----------



## DesertTTRS (Dec 17, 2011)

*Pagid RS 4-2 endurance racing pads - in my TTRS for last year - little noise when cold but*

the bomb on track!


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

TraderGuy said:


> Went back and looked into the Pagid bedding procedure, you have a point. They also have the requirement that their pads should not be swapped with other brands. News to me.
> 
> PFC and Raybestos do not. I'll do some additional digging there.


 No bedding in I've used them on a 996GT2 996GT2 lotus exige and the RS well over 15000 track miles over the last 5 years .to bed in just go easy for a few laps. If you want a bigger bite go to 47s or 41s less42s . I've used pagid , Ferraro , hawk keep coming back to Raybestos .the 43 is what they run in NASCAR they had too much bite on the exige (2000lbs) so I ran 42s easier to modulate . Another benefit is no pad transfer or jidder like the pagids. Call Porterfield brakes ask for windy.. Carl


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

The Carbotechs are know for their even bite; they have the best pressure modulation characteristic of any pad I have tried. 

If you want pads that will suddenly slam your car to a stop, these are not for you. In fact, the stock Brembos have better initial bite than the Carbotechs (prior to turning into a sludgy goo by track-day heat).


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Remember the higher the MU - friction coefficient the less rotor heat. Because the pad has less contact time. Carl


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

carl44 said:


> Remember the higher the MU - friction coefficient the less rotor heat. Because the pad has less contact time. Carl


 Interesting point - makes sense in a way as the bite will be higher thus slow down would be shorter assuming the tyres are up to the job...all follows well in my thinking.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

you guys still using the original discs ?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm running PF08 Front XP12's back and love it. 
Car will detach your retina's on the freeway, but no longer dives in the front as badly.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

joneze93tsi said:


> I'm running PF08 Front XP12's back and love it.
> Car will detach your retina's on the freeway, but no longer dives in the front as badly.


 Is that original style rotors? How is the brake dust and noise? 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

What about Endless CC-A pads? Has anyone tried them on the RS?


----------



## Sylvain (Mar 17, 2013)

joneze93tsi said:


> I'm running PF08 Front XP12's back and love it.
> Car will detach your retina's on the freeway, but no longer dives in the front as badly.


 I'm using PFC08 too, but after 3 laps, the RFB600 was in ebullition and my brake pedal on the floor. 
I'm not use Pagid anymore, too many bedding problem (warping disk during bedding, even using blue or yellow one)


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Any issues with corrosive or especially nasty to remove dust on the PFC or Raybestos pads?


----------



## Sylvain (Mar 17, 2013)

TraderGuy said:


> Any issues with corrosive or especially nasty to remove dust on the PFC or Raybestos pads?


 PFC08's dust is very easy to clean and not corrosive for wheels paint.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> you guys still using the original discs ?


 I am ..carl


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Sylvain said:


> PFC08's dust is very easy to clean and not corrosive for wheels paint.


 What are you running the for the rears? I can't find a PFC fitment. 



> you guys still using the original discs ?


 I'm planning to run stock disks, I'll upgrade later if I see a need.


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

carl44 said:


> No bedding in I've used them on a 996GT2 996GT2 lotus exige and the RS well over 15000 track miles over the last 5 years .to bed in just go easy for a few laps. If you want a bigger bite go to 47s or 41s less42s . I've used pagid , Ferraro , hawk keep coming back to Raybestos .the 43 is what they run in NASCAR they had too much bite on the exige (2000lbs) so I ran 42s easier to modulate . Another benefit is no pad transfer or jidder like the pagids. Call Porterfield brakes ask for windy.. Carl


 Are you running these front and rear? Looking on Porterfield's site I see the front fitment but not the rear. Also any problems with the dust damaging the wheel finish?


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

TraderGuy said:


> Are you running these front and rear? Looking on Porterfield's site I see the front fitment but not the rear. Also any problems with the dust damaging the wheel finish?


 The dust doesn't corrode . You need to call Porterfield ask for Windy. They will make the pads in any compound ? They made me a set of 43s F&R I think it was about $475 for the set. If you want more rear bias you could run 47s in the rear and 43s on the front. Carl


----------

